# ATX Case Question



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Stupid question, but I just bough a new Nexus Clodius Case and am having trouble removing one of the side panels.

http://www.nexustek.nl/NXS-nexusclodiusventilationsystem.htm

Should both case sides be removable? (I think they must do in all cases as you need access to both sides to fasten hard drives etc)

Being new, its probably tight, so I may try and edge a cocktail stick between chassis and case lid.

Anyone else got one of these cases? It comes with two 120mm fans preinstalled, unfortunately one rubber grommet snapped and my case fan was loose


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking in the manual from the link, it looks like both side panels are mirror images of each other. Should be just the two screws on the back, then slide it back an inch or so. I've found some just don't like to slide, so use a flathead screwdriver to pry the panel towards the rear. Once it's started, it'll usually slide.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I remember my last case was like that, but it was only a cheap case. This case is not the best but more expensive, I'll force it with a blunt toothpick, then a flat blade, will get it removed now, I'm sure.


----------

